# November Photo Contest



## 1stGold13

Our October winner *Otter* has chosen a great theme for this month "Thankful Goldens"
What a great month to celebrate our Goldens and what we or they are thankful for; from being thankful as your Golden earns a title after all your training, good news with your Golden after a health issue, a peaceful sleeping puppy after he's run you ragged all day just being a puppy, a brand new toy your Golden loves, that moment when your teenage Golden "gets it". We have a lot to be thankful for with our Goldens, the theme is simple and beautiful and wide open to your imagination so show us your "Thankful Goldens"


As always, you must have 25 posts to enter, and if you have already won in this calendar year, you are not eligible to enter but we love seeing your photos anyway so feel free to share. Please attach your photos rather than linking from a member album, as the latter are not visible to many of us. We will take entries until Sunday November 23rd.

Good luck!


----------



## Aleksandrina

Congratulations, Otter! (I loved your fall colors picture!) 

Here's Theo, thankful that his "hoomans" have a comfortable bed he could snuggle in after a loooong play session outdoors.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations Otter, beautiful picture.
Great theme for the November Photo Contest!


----------



## ShadowGolden

Shadow is always thankful when his Daddy comes home from a work trip.


----------



## thorbreafortuna

Here is Thor, thankful for the apple he is about to receive.


----------



## Melakat

Oakley was so very thankful that Germany won the FIFA World Cup 2014! His family had a very big party and everyone was yelling and screaming when Gotze scored the winning goal and Daddy drank so much beer that night!


----------



## maggiesmommy

Maggie 3 hours after we brought her home. We are very thankful to have her in our lives and that she has been very healthy so far despite being a puppy mill puppy.


----------



## Melfice

thorbreafortuna said:


> Here is Thor, thankful for the apple he is about to receive.
> View attachment 458594


Love this picture! And Thor has a very nice collar on too 

Where did you get that one from btw?


----------



## Claudia M

Rose thankful to have Darcy as a sister!


----------



## Megora

Oldie but goodie. LOL.


----------



## thorbreafortuna

Melfice said:


> Love this picture! And Thor has a very nice collar on too
> 
> Where did you get that one from btw?



Thanks! This one is from Lupine. Copper Canyon pattern


----------



## Otter

Great pictures so far! More please!


----------



## mddolson

*Thankfull for Bella in our lives*

I'm thankful for having Bella in our lives.
From the day we brought her home (June 10, 2012) at 10 weeks on, she has brightened our lives.
I love the way way she plays catch & fetch with her tire in our back yard.
Spring, Summer, Fall or Winter doesn't matter.
If I pick up the tire she's down the steps, in her sit, waiting for me to throw it.
I love the way she greets me at the door every night, when I get home from work, ready for OUR walk.

Mike D


----------



## golden rascal

Teddy is thankful for his new best buddy


----------



## Melakat

Teddy - you are such a good boy! So cute how the kitten is cuddling up.


----------



## Rkaymay

Zelda is thankful for tennis balls and finally some cooler weather.


----------



## mudEpawz

my chloe... :heartbeat


----------



## jdb

Love all of the pics! Scraps is thankful he gets to celebrate everyone's birthday


----------



## coaraujo

My boys would say "Thankful for my Brudder" :heartbeat Both are different degrees of dog aggressive so they are all each other has. Their bond is something else.


----------



## Kodiac-Bear

I'm sooo thanks fulls for dah Mumma and dah Da...um....bully sticks....


----------



## GoldenSkies

*Winchester*

*Here are some of the things we're thankful for...

sunny autumn days








bean bag chairs








our favourite hedgehog toy








having a much deserved nap after a long day








the ocean








sunsets








and of course each other






*
:wavey::wavey:


----------



## swishywagga

Such lovely photos, let's keep them coming!.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Just love all the photos!!


----------



## GoldenLove88

Sophie is thankful to be able to taste the Autumn season. (autumn leaf got on her tongue)


----------



## GoldenLove88

Sophie is thankful for Fall breeze


----------



## GoldenLove88

Sophie is thankful for her to be able to enjoy the sun.


----------



## Melfice

thorbreafortuna said:


> Thanks! This one is from Lupine. Copper Canyon pattern


Thanks for the information 

I'm looking at their site now! Good stuff indeed


----------



## bemyangell

Hannah is thankful that she has her brother to play with everyday. He just lives down the alley.


----------



## HolDaisy

Great theme this month and lovely photos so far


----------



## Kodiac-Bear

GoldenLove88 said:


> Sophie is thankful for her to be able to enjoy the sun.


Cuteness overload!!!


----------



## SimTek

Samantha (Sam Dog) is thankful that Cats love her as much as we do...


----------



## soxOZ

Moe is thankful that we chose him to share his life with us, his new family...


----------



## Otter

This is going to be a tough one to vote on this month.
Where are YOUR pictures?!


----------



## Aiden's Mom

Thankful for best friends


----------



## MaureenM

This year Finley is thankful that her "grandparents" were able to visit from Florida. She is especially thankful for being invited to sit on grandpa's lap


----------



## Chritty

We're thankful for big days and comfy places to sleep.


----------



## swishywagga

Definitely going to be a difficult choice this month, keep the wonderful pictures coming!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries everyone, looking forward to seeing more.
Keep them coming!


----------



## 1stGold13

Great photos so far everyone, thank you all for sharing, we all very much enjoy seeing your Goldens. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Kora2014

*Kora is Thankful...*

Kora is thankful for...

Cuddles with Daddy...
Nap time with her big sister Ella...
Car rides with Mommy...
A comfy spot to lay her head...
Long walks in the park...

We are just thankful for her!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Love all the wonderful entries for this Month's Photo Contest. 

If you haven't entered a photo yet, here is the info regarding the contest.



> *"Thankful Goldens"*
> What a great month to celebrate our Goldens and what we or they are thankful for; from being thankful as your Golden earns a title after all your training, good news with your Golden after a health issue, a peaceful sleeping puppy after he's run you ragged all day just being a puppy, a brand new toy your Golden loves, that moment when your teenage Golden "gets it". We have a lot to be thankful for with our Goldens, the theme is simple and beautiful and wide open to your imagination so show us your "Thankful Goldens"
> 
> 
> As always, you must have 25 posts to enter, and if you have already won in this calendar year, you are not eligible to enter but we love seeing your photos anyway so feel free to share. Please attach your photos rather than linking from a member album, as the latter are not visible to many of us. *We will take entries until Sunday November 23rd.
> *
> Good luck!


----------



## pb2b

This isn't really an entry because there are so many good ones already but I wanted to share what I'm thankful for. 

This is my nightly view from my recliner. I love being able to watch the bond between my husband and Henry. I'm thankful that my husband is such an amazing dog dad. Henry is his main man and DH does so much for him.

And if I'm being perfectly honest, sometimes I'm thankful when I look over and see this because it means my furry teenager has settled down for the evening.


----------



## swishywagga

pb2b said:


> This isn't really an entry because there are so many good ones already but I wanted to share what I'm thankful for.
> 
> This is my nightly view from my recliner. I love being able to watch the bond between my husband and Henry. I'm thankful that my husband is such an amazing dog dad. Henry is his main man and DH does so much for him.
> 
> And if I'm being perfectly honest, sometimes I'm thankful when I look over and see this because it means my furry teenager has settled down for the evening.
> 
> View attachment 462953


That's a lovely photo!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up


----------



## Flynn'sMommy

Flynn is thankful for Momma snuggles, his favorite pastime!


----------



## Ivyacres

We're thankful for all the joy and happiness our Honey brings into our lives!


----------



## KiwiD

I am thankful Maddie made it through her emergency splenectomy and that we had her in our lives for almost 4 more months. These were my first moments with her after she woke up from her surgery.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to see so many wonderful entries in the November Photo Contest. 

If you'd like to submit your entry, you have another week to post a picture.

*Sunday, November 23rd is the last day.*

The Theme is *"Thankful Goldens"!*


----------



## Roushbabe

I'm not eligible since I've won earlier this year.. however I had to make this collage and post this picture to share with you all. 

I truly am thankful to have TWO wonderful boys that have a bond so strong it melts my heart every time I see them together. I never had two dogs before in my life and I'm so thankful to have given Keisel a baby brother and I know he is very thankful I did so too.  I went through a lot of photos and these are just a FEW (haha) that I like the best. I hope you enjoy them and can see the relationship the two of them have. Best friends, partner in crime, snuggle buddies <3 

I'm thankful for the two of them.
Keisel is thankful for his little brother.
and Miller is thankful he has a big brother to chase and chew on. :


----------



## kbear

Roushbabe said:


> I'm not eligible since I've won earlier this year.. however I had to make this collage and post this picture to share with you all.
> 
> I truly am thankful to have TWO wonderful boys that have a bond so strong it melts my heart every time I see them together. I never had two dogs before in my life and I'm so thankful to have given Keisel a baby brother and I know he is very thankful I did so too.  I went through a lot of photos and these are just a FEW (haha) that I like the best. I hope you enjoy them and can see the relationship the two of them have. Best friends, partner in crime, snuggle buddies <3
> 
> I'm thankful for the two of them.
> Keisel is thankful for his little brother.
> and Miller is thankful he has a big brother to chase and chew on. :


the one in the pool is the best!and they are great spooners..


----------



## fourlakes

Sofie (left - 18 months old) and Piper (right - 5 months old) are thankful to be sisters - well, half sisters. Jane is thankful that they play together so much, keep each other busy and wear each other out!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Don't forget, if you'd like to submit a entry in the November Monthly Photo Contest, *Sunday-November, 23rd is the Last Day!*

*The Theme is "Thankful Goldens"*

Great entries everyone, going to be hard picking just one as always.


----------



## Wendy427

*Maxi is very thankful....*

that her Mom lets her up on the living room furniture! (Notice her clasped paws, "praying" I let her stay up there :crossfing ) :smooch:


----------



## Kora2014

Roushbabe said:


> I'm not eligible since I've won earlier this year.. however I had to make this collage and post this picture to share with you all.
> 
> I truly am thankful to have TWO wonderful boys that have a bond so strong it melts my heart every time I see them together. I never had two dogs before in my life and I'm so thankful to have given Keisel a baby brother and I know he is very thankful I did so too.  I went through a lot of photos and these are just a FEW (haha) that I like the best. I hope you enjoy them and can see the relationship the two of them have. Best friends, partner in crime, snuggle buddies <3
> 
> I'm thankful for the two of them.
> Keisel is thankful for his little brother.
> and Miller is thankful he has a big brother to chase and chew on. :


Your photo's melt my heart also and tempt me to get another puppy!! They are both adorable!!


----------



## OurMonsterMaya

Maya is thankful for marrow bones...nom nom


----------



## Finn's Fan

Finn is thankful for fields to run in and tennis balls to fetch in those fields. He also really likes the view.


----------



## Roushbabe

Kora2014 said:


> Your photo's melt my heart also and tempt me to get another puppy!! They are both adorable!!


I've never regretted getting another puppy. You should totally do it!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Shala is thankful for a warm person to snuggle up with (and her person is very thankful for her!).


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wonderful entries everyone, they're fantastic!

Don't forget, if you'd like to submit a entry in the November Monthly Photo Contest, *Sunday-November, 23rd is the Last Day!*

*The Theme is "Thankful Goldens"*


----------



## MaggieandBailey

Bailey is thankful for boys that will play tug with her! ?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Sunday, November 23rd is the last day* to submit a picture for the November Photo Contest. 

If you haven't submitted an entry and want to, don't miss out. 

The theme is "Thankful Goldens", show us your Thankful Goldens!

Thanks to all you have submitted an entry, they're all great!


----------



## 1stGold13

Time is running short to submit your entries.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

If you want to submit an entry for the November Photo Contest, there are three days remaining to do so. Don't miss out!


*Sunday, November 23rd is the last day!*

Thank you to everyone who has submitted a photo, they're all really great!



1stGold13 said:


> Our October winner *Otter* has chosen a great theme for this month "Thankful Goldens"
> What a great month to celebrate our Goldens and what we or they are thankful for; from being thankful as your Golden earns a title after all your training, good news with your Golden after a health issue, a peaceful sleeping puppy after he's run you ragged all day just being a puppy, a brand new toy your Golden loves, that moment when your teenage Golden "gets it". We have a lot to be thankful for with our Goldens, the theme is simple and beautiful and wide open to your imagination so show us your "Thankful Goldens"
> 
> 
> As always, you must have 25 posts to enter, and if you have already won in this calendar year, you are not eligible to enter but we love seeing your photos anyway so feel free to share. Please attach your photos rather than linking from a member album, as the latter are not visible to many of us. *We will take entries until Sunday November 23rd.*
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Tick tick, today and tomorrow are the last TWO days to submit an entry in the November Photo Contest. Theme is "Grateful Goldens".

Don't miss out!


----------



## 1stGold13

Last day to submit your entry


----------



## ktkins7

Ella is thankful mommy allows her to have stuffed toys again


----------



## Kmullen

I am, in general, so grateful for this wonderful breed. They amaze me everyday! I have a few puppies and this one I co-own who are starting therapy work and this type of work is my favorite. Goldens truly are the best breed ever!


----------



## 1stGold13

Last call for photos


----------

